# Newest members of the family.......



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought 2 baby gerbils today.
They are females and i have not named them yet.
My son thought about Trinny & Susannah.

Any ideas??????










Not a very good pic but you can just see them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Angel said:


> I bought 2 baby gerbils today.
> They are females and i have not named them yet.
> My son thought about Trinny & Susannah.
> 
> ...


good one we had two cats on the farm and they were Mork and Mindy and I have a friend who has just named two pups Mulder and Scully


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah i wanted to call them Ant & Dec but they checked and they are females so not sure now.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Angel said:


> Yeah i wanted to call them Ant & Dec but they checked and they are females so not sure now.


I go with trinny and susanah thats great


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice gerbils, I like the names Trinny and Susannah


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

well the 3 pairs i have thought about at the moment is,

Trinny & Susannah
Pinky & Perky
Lilo & Stitch

I am not going to rush into naming them and am going to have a good think..........

Any ideas / thoughts welcome........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee it has to be Pinky and Perky from those choices


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they are lovely


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I have decided on pinky & perky..............

One has a slight black line on the nose so i can just tell the difference........

Thanks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good choice


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee its fun naming animals,  and they dont care what they are called,


----------



## DarcyGerbil (Jul 23, 2013)

Aww they look lovely!  I hope you have fun with them, we just got some too and they're so funny and interesting to watch! Love the names too


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Threads 5 years old now


----------



## DarcyGerbil (Jul 23, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Threads 5 years old now


Psh...I totally knew that...:001_rolleyes: It came up in my new posts bit? Ah well.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

It was on my new posts bit as well??? I read it yesterday but didn't comment - just wanted you to know it wasn't something silly you did. Maybe someone replied and the comment was deleted? Why else would a five-year-old thread suddenly jump onto the first page? Oh well...


----------



## DarcyGerbil (Jul 23, 2013)

Aww thanks for letting me know!  I have heard some other people saying they had the same problem, must be a bug in the forum or something


----------

